
Researchers uncover ring of GitHub accounts promoting 300 backdoored apps - LinuxBender
https://www.zdnet.com/article/researchers-uncover-ring-of-github-accounts-promoting-300-backdoored-apps/
======
detaro
previous discussion of source this reports on:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19285151](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19285151)

------
wesleytodd
Wow, loud autoplay ads, ask for notification permissions, and a huge banner ad
blocking most of the page. Closed as soon as I figured out where the sound was
coming from. No more zdnet links pls.

Anyone want to post a tldr or a better link?

~~~
jakejarvis
Agreed... Original source: [https://dfir.it/blog/2019/02/26/the-supreme-
backdoor-factory...](https://dfir.it/blog/2019/02/26/the-supreme-backdoor-
factory/)

~~~
wesleytodd
Yeah this is a great writeup. Very detailed and probably a much better link
for the OP.

